# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Hinges για HP Pavillion G6

## manolo

Πωλείται πλήρες σετ ολοκαίνουργια hinges/brackets μαζί με τα covers στη βάση τους, για laptops HP Pavillions G6. Τιμή: 8 euros. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει ΠΜ.

----------

